# Ever diagnosed with more then what you though you had?



## Blondie789 (Mar 11, 2009)

Have you ever gone to your theripist and been diagnosed with things you didnt even think you had?I just started going back a little over a month ago for meds because of my bipolar.I was never diagnosed with Social Anxiety untill I started seeing Mindy ,but I had a feeling I had it.Anyway since seeing her I have been diagnosed with Borderline Personality Disorder,PTSD and Socail Anxiety.:susI did not expect her to tell me that I had PTSD and Borderline Personality disorder.I seen the Socail Anxiety coming but not the other two.I was very surprised.Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## antonina (Oct 25, 2008)

*don't take on the labels*

I don't know how good that is that your therapist is wanting to put labels on you. The main thing is don't start taking on those labels and living up to them. Remember the resilience of the human spirit.


----------

